# $65 for 1GB of Data From Rogers



## Duramax (Jul 21, 2007)

So now that I finally unlocked my iPhone I called Rogers to see what they could offer me and the rep came back with the 1GB Data plan for $65. What do you guys think??

Nick


----------



## tacsniper (Aug 27, 2007)

rip off!! $65 should be unlimited data with voice!! thats what the perfect world should be 

Seriously... compare to what I was paying before on my blackberry.. $90 for 100MB... sounds like you got a pretty good deal


----------



## iWannaiPhone (Nov 10, 2007)

Is the $65 price point something advertised by Rogers or was this just offered to you as a retention plan?


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

I heard that if you tell them it's an iPhone, they give you a few months unlimited data.


----------



## iWannaiPhone (Nov 10, 2007)

All new activations usually get 3 months unlimited voice+text+data with Rogers


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

audiodan said:


> I heard that if you tell them it's an iPhone, they give you a few months unlimited data.


Are you joking?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

fyrefly said:


> Are you joking?


All the data plans start with three months unlimited. No joke.


----------



## tacsniper (Aug 27, 2007)

HowEver said:


> All the data plans start with three months unlimited. No joke.


Then they make their $ back on the 4th month when you don't realize your unlimited data is up, and you keep surfing the net as if its on your mac... then when your bill comes it comes to $2000 and they make insane amount of $ :lmao:, then you demand to terminate your contract, then they charge you early cancellation fee, and make ever more $... very clever Rogers :clap:

I just called Rogers and they referred me to the regular data plans... how did you manage to score a $65 1GB plan?


----------



## Duramax (Jul 21, 2007)

I called Rogers and told them that I had an unlocked iPhone and the rep told me that they had plans for people with that phone but they're not advertised. He said the best package was the 1gb for $65. He said that it should be good for about 50 to 55 pages a day per month.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Another Rogers crack deal... they offer unlimited for 3 months at $32.50 to get you hooked and then charge $65 per month. They can KMFA. I refuse to pay $100 per month for data/voice. Greedy SOBs.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

zlinger said:


> Another Rogers crack deal... they offer unlimited for 3 months at $32.50 to get you hooked and then charge $65 per month. They can KMFA. I refuse to pay $100 per month for data/voice. Greedy SOBs.


I refuse to buy a BMW.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I refuse to buy a Mac!


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Just wait until we have people living on the moon. I can see Rogers offering a deal for only $6500 for 1GB. I'd sign up for sure.


----------



## cdncableguy (Nov 4, 2007)

the $65 for 1GB is an aircard plan. Buy data is data and it works fine on any phone.


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

This is regular edge data correct?


----------



## DS (Oct 7, 2004)

zlinger said:


> Another Rogers crack deal... they offer unlimited for 3 months at $32.50 to get you hooked and then charge $65 per month. They can KMFA. I refuse to pay $100 per month for data/voice. Greedy SOBs.


And the unlimited 3 months is only if you commit to having the plan on your account for 3 years, so you're essentially stuck with it and will have to pay a cancellation fee if you want to get rid of it. Make sure you insist that you have no commitment on it.


----------



## naftalim (Oct 1, 2007)

$65 for 1GB is not super, but its a start in the right direction given what they used to charge. If I was a heavy data user, that price would make sense. I used to pay $50 for 60MB when I had my Treo.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

HowEver said:


> I refuse to buy a BMW.


 
Ooooooh this a fun game...

I refuse to buy a PC.


----------



## MacBookinToronto (Aug 9, 2005)

I called customer service today about the 1GB plan for $65 and he said that it didn't apply to the iPhone and he could make no guarantees about the charges that would accrue if I got a data plan through them....well that kinda sucked


----------



## spitfire (Feb 26, 2008)

I really REALLY feel bad for you Rogers customer... here at Telus with my Blackberry 8830 I get this for $15/month:

Unlimited Surfing
Unlimited Email
Unlimited IM
Unlimited Tethering (somewhat)
Unlimited Streaming (somewhat)
Unlimited GPS Navigation

Plus I pay 25$ more for a voice plan.

Honest to God, I hate being a Rogers dealer and trying to convince people to buy the data plans.. I just feel morally and ethically violated ahaha!



Kosh said:


> Ooooooh this a fun game...
> 
> I refuse to buy a PC.


I refuse to buy an iPhone.


----------

